# DVD Sales Drop 20% in Q1 2011



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"When was the last time you bought a DVD? Net-who â€" oh, Netflix? Yeah, that's what we thought. You aren't alone in your gradual migration to streaming video content. A new report indicates that DVD sales have dropped off 20% in the first quarter of 2011 when compared to a year ago."

More Here


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Athlon646464 said:


> "When was the last time you bought a DVD? Net-who â€" oh, Netflix? Yeah, that's what we thought. You aren't alone in your gradual migration to streaming video content. A new report indicates that DVD sales have dropped off 20% in the first quarter of 2011 when compared to a year ago."
> 
> More Here


This is why Netflix will have a much harder time negotiating contracts when they come up next time(neverminds the assinine 28day delays the studios are forcing). These studios want the money in THEIR pocket. If we aren't buying the DVDs in favor of Netflix and the like(I also can't tell if that article is strictly DVDs or also includes BluRays) then the studios will just up their asking price for streaming rights.

Nteflix is taking the right approach tho in trying to add their own exclusive content. That will be their bargaining chip down the road. As it always goes, these studios will fight change tooth and nail. They WILL lose eventually. It just depends on when eventually is.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Being a life long film buff I have a extensive library of DVD/BluRay and purchase them regularly. Just adds to the versatility of my Home Theater room.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I look at it this way, if your want to watch a DVD / Blu-Ray a few times you will most likely buy it out right. I have been buying movies and TV shows through Amazon VOD because it saves space with out collecting dust and the video quality is great.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I still buy 6-10 a year... 
I have several teirs to movies now:
Watch in theater (mayby 1 or 2 a year)
buy dvd
add to netfix list
wait for it to go to regular tv chanel


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Last one I bought, like I posted on your facebook page was The Simpsons.....


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Dodgeboy said:


> Last one I bought, like I posted on your facebook page was The Simpsons.....


I no longer buy anything at regular price. If I am going to buy a BluRay(I no longer buy DVD's except for movies that my daughter watches in the car), I can easily wait for them to drop to a realistic price of $10-$15 tops. If these studios want to sell more, then lower the initial price to $15 for NEW BluRay releases, where it should be at this point.


----------

